# What do you burn your wood in?



## jimdad07 (Dec 27, 2009)

What does everybody here burn their wood in? I have a twenty year old Lopi woodstove that sees 18 face cord a year. Stove is in great shape and my furnace does not run all winter. The stove came from the house I grew up in. We put it in when I was eight years old, real cool to have it in the house I built.


----------



## Scootermsp (Dec 27, 2009)

jimdad07 said:


> What does everybody here burn their wood in?



I burn my wood in a State with a Communist mentality and an overly oppressive taxation policy.


----------



## jjett84724 (Dec 27, 2009)

Heritage stove here. We burn 4-6 cords of wood. When I built the house, we put an air intake above the wood burning stove. If I need heat to the back corner of the house, I just turn on the furnace fan for a few minutes, and presto, it's heated.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 27, 2009)

jimdad07 said:


> The stove came from the house I grew up in. We put it in when I was eight years old, real cool to have it in the house I built.





That is cool. Nice to have some continuity of tradition in the family. Tell the story to your children so they learn to appreciate it. 




I've got an old Fisher Grandpa Bear. Just tried top down burning in it last night, and I'm right at 12 hours and still PLENTY of coals. I can probably go another hour or two before I need to add wood. And last night's load was mostly ash and maple, with a few chunks of oak here and there. 


Love that Jotul, Dan! One of these days, I hope to build a house for my family, and I see one of those starring in a family room setting.


----------



## OhioGregg (Dec 27, 2009)

We heat with this old beauty Its a Glenwood Stoves model 850, made by Penn Manufacturing Co. Don't know how old it is, can't find anything on the web about em. About 10 years ago I stoped using it, was concerned about the old unlined brick chimney. This spring, put in a 8" SS flex liner, and decided to use it again. Had to replace the damper motor, but she still does an excellent job heating the place. Kinda nice to have the propane furnace sitting there idle..












Gregg,


----------



## Uncle John (Dec 27, 2009)

Heatmor OWB, 3rd year


----------



## Rickochet (Dec 27, 2009)

Napoleon 1900. We have been real happy with it so far. It is our second winter with it and it is so much easier on the wood consumption than our old Fisher wood hawg!


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 27, 2009)

1. Jotul Oslo (house)

2. VC Encore cat (house)

3. Tempwood (shop)

4. Snorkel (hot tub)


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 27, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> 1. Jotul Oslo (house)
> 
> 2. VC Encore cat (house)
> 
> ...



Do you have some posts on youtube showing you cutting with a Dolmar? If so, your videos are part of the reason I am buying one. Good videos!


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 27, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> That is cool. Nice to have some continuity of tradition in the family. Tell the story to your children so they learn to appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those old Fishers are top of the line, something about them that makes it feel like home. Same with the old Timberlines.


----------



## Schinny (Dec 27, 2009)

Heatmor, 10th year


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Dec 27, 2009)

jimdad07 said:


> *What does everybody here burn their wood in? * I have a twenty year old Lopi woodstove that sees 18 face cord a year. Stove is in great shape and my furnace does not run all winter. The stove came from the house I grew up in. We put it in when I was eight years old, real cool to have it in the house I built.



I've posted this a couple of times before ... but since you asked:



SINGLE-JACK said:


> Vermont Castings ENCORE - GOOD STOVE!!!
> 
> Here's mine ... in service 14+ years:


----------



## laynes69 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hotblast 1950 (Caddy) EPA wood furnace. Heating a 2400 Sq ft victorian.


----------



## iskiatomic (Dec 27, 2009)

SINGLE-JACK, that's a very nice hearth area you have there.


Burning with a Vermont Castings Large Dutchwest, here in central CT.



KC


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 27, 2009)

I burn my wood exclusively in..................FIRE!


----------



## myzamboni (Dec 27, 2009)

read my sig.


----------



## flotek (Dec 27, 2009)

Scootermsp said:


> I burn my wood in a State with a Communist mentality and an overly oppressive taxation policy.



give it another 3 years and they will all be like that
i use a Englander 28-3500 forced wood furnace
and a englander NC13 stove in the shop


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 27, 2009)

A late 70's Ember Hearth insert. It does great, until temps drop below 20. Then you really have to keep her hot.


----------



## loadthestove (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a century freestanding in my family room that I used for several years.I switched to my homebuilt OWB last winter .


----------



## gwiley (Dec 27, 2009)

*OWB - Central Boiler CL5036*

Central Boiler CL5036 and loving every minute of the excuse it gives me to do some serious logging work to keep it fed.


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Dec 27, 2009)

pacific energy summit


----------



## treelizard (Dec 27, 2009)

brunco 120


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 27, 2009)

jimdad07 said:


> Do you have some posts on youtube showing you cutting with a Dolmar? If so, your videos are part of the reason I am buying one. Good videos!



Ya talkin to me ? :monkey::monkey:


----------



## Soby1 (Dec 27, 2009)

BIS Ultra 5-7 cords per year


----------



## iowa (Dec 27, 2009)

Longwood MKVII. Dual-Fuel furnace. Just installed this yr. Used unit but used maybe 5 burns. LOL. In great shape. I love it. Keeps the house as warm as I want. Fill it twice a day.


----------



## rmount (Dec 27, 2009)

Pacific Energy "Aderlea", medium size. Its our 3rd winter with it and no complaints


----------



## bore_pig (Dec 27, 2009)

Drolet HT-2000

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=119576&stc=1&d=1261963471


----------



## KodiakKen (Dec 27, 2009)

*dutchwest about 3 cord a year going on 7th year*


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 27, 2009)

Lopi Leyden


----------



## Pcoz88 (Dec 27, 2009)

Wood Stock Soap Stone ,fireview:jawdrop:


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 27, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> Ya talkin to me ? :monkey::monkey:



Yeah I am. There are a few videos on youtube that say logbutcher productions, when I saw your name here I was curious if it was the same person.


----------



## Ductape (Dec 27, 2009)

*Vermont Castings Defiant*

Heats like a bastid


----------



## rancher2 (Dec 27, 2009)

A Garn model 2000 wood boiler.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Dec 27, 2009)

some no-name fireplace insert that was here when I bought the house. Its atleast 15 years old (I have lived in the same block for 15 years opcorn: ) and this house has always had a fireplace.
I go thru about a cord per year and one piece of glass.


----------



## abohac (Dec 28, 2009)

Woodmaster OWB


----------



## knockbill (Dec 28, 2009)

cawley800....


----------



## jaroh (Dec 28, 2009)

LOPI Answer, heating 1200 sq ft


----------



## MishMouse (Dec 28, 2009)

Harman TL300


----------



## darren_nh (Dec 28, 2009)

Vermont Castings Dutchwest Medium Cast Iron Non-Cat with blower


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 28, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> A late 70's Ember Hearth insert. It does great, until temps drop below 20. Then you really have to keep her hot.



Thats exactly what I have. Same exact stove.


----------



## merlynr (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's my Firechief wood furnace in the basement which replaced a woodchuck stove that had a plenum similar to the furnace only smaller


----------



## Richard_ (Dec 28, 2009)

Pacific Energy Pacific , heats 1200 sq ft nicely


----------



## Nosmo (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's what keeps me warm. It is an Englander which takes 16" wood . It is a 1993 model.

Nosmo


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 29, 2009)

jimdad07 said:


> Yeah I am. There are a few videos on youtube that say logbutcher productions, when I saw your name here I was curious if it was the same person.



NO. :monkey:

Don't do YouTube. Don't Twit. Don't produce productions. Who the H am I ? They stole the identity.


----------



## sthomas77 (Dec 29, 2009)

We have a mid-80's Avalon...equivalent to the pendleton, with a slightly larger firebox.

<a href="http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w39/thom1048/?action=view&current=woodstove.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w39/thom1048/woodstove.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Coldfront (Dec 29, 2009)

Thermo Pride wood/gas combo furnace. About 30 years old?


----------



## pvwheeler (Dec 29, 2009)

*Fisher Grandma Bear!*

Fisher Grandma Bear....Love the old girl!
I was going to buy a new Napoleon,but picked up the Fisher for $100!Looks great,even has the nickel trimmed doors and bear feet...
Cant see buying a new stove all I would save is wood ,and its free (plus I enjoy cutting it!):greenchainsaw:


----------



## dhamblet (Dec 29, 2009)

*Fireplace insert*

Just getting ready to order a Tharrington 7400i insert (made by Buck and identical to their model 74)  Heating 4600sf with 20 acres of Alder, Ash and Maple.


----------



## olyman (Dec 29, 2009)

riteway mdl 37--heats 2600 sq ft 1903 victorian--and the rotten windows i have leak like a sieve--will get replaced this next year--have had it for 36 years--have replaced the center support casting for the ash grates--and the upflow cast plate--that happened in the first few years--till i did some modifying of ductwork--tooooo hot--


----------



## thechief (Dec 29, 2009)

5 year old Regency step top upstairs and a 3 year old Drolet in the basement to keep the main floors warm.


----------



## JFerg65 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jotul 500 Oslo. This thing keeps the house over 70 degrees with ease.

View attachment 119875


----------



## MN Ripper (Dec 29, 2009)

Drolet Escape 1800. Heats half the basement and all of the upstairs(1700 sq ft combined) warmer than I'd ever set the gas furnace at. First EPA stove I've ever used and its been a pleasure to burn in.


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 29, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> NO. :monkey:
> 
> Don't do YouTube. Don't Twit. Don't produce productions. Who the H am I ? They stole the identity.



I apologize for my ignorance, it turns out it is not you, it is woodbutcher. Sorry for the mistake, hate to make people think you use technology. I don't twit either or make videos.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Dec 29, 2009)

It may just be a lowly US Stove Hotblast 1557 indoor furnace, but it's 5 degrees outside and my 2500 square foot house is 75 degrees!


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 29, 2009)

ashley!

out of tradition and necessity i'm running the ashley imperial that my grandfather took out of his house when he went to lpg at advanced age. in the 80's probably.

before that it was the 1979 king heater that came with this 1964 house when i bought it in 2001.

just finished installing a king box-type stove in the shop. it was found in the barn.

have plans to build a "rocket stove" from cob when i build my home in the woods. rocket stoves are the inexpensive version of swedish masonry/mass heaters. (high heat, short time, capture heat, clean burn) no cataclysms requred.


----------



## dwinch53 (Dec 30, 2009)

I am running a Fire Chief 500 wood and coal furnace (central heating) works great...nice and warm...I also run a med size box stove in my work shop...Ya all have a Happy new Year!!


----------



## Vangellis (Dec 30, 2009)

Mid 1980's Olix Air-Flo. Wood / coal combo. Made in the lower Fingerlakes region of New York. I read they got out of the business in the early 1990's when the EPA upped regulations. Any others with an Olix on here.




















Kevin


----------



## woody49705 (Jan 1, 2010)

Woodstock soapstone fireview


----------



## never2muchwood (Jan 1, 2010)

RSF Opel 2 fireplace...1st year burning and loving every minute of it! FInally have a warm house!


----------



## clinchscavalry (Jan 1, 2010)

Vermont Castings medium sized Dutchwest with cat. bought in '09
Buck Stove, small size, bought in '78
Open fireplace, circa '73 built after carport collapsed due to 20 inch snow (wet) and was replaced with "family room". Yes, it does snow in middle Georgia, but I wouldn't come down here expecting to sled or ski unless you are 5 years old and can wait for a while:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## veeco50 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Harman tl300*

We replaced the old barrel stove in the home we live in this year with the TL300. Yesterday, I left for work at 2:45 am and got home at 5:00 pm - 14 hours and 15 minutes later. I still had enough coals to easily start the fire and then some burning white oak. It was not on the slowest burn setting either. Long burn times were our main priority as even though we are typically home in 9 hours, there are times where I work overtime and need longer burn times. Love this stove! Has an optional cooking grate as well which is a lot of fun in the winter. Last heat and electric bill was $100.00 (total) in Central Minnesota for January where temp average was about 10 degrees or less on the month. Burns clean too.


----------



## dmlefevre (Feb 20, 2011)

Hearthstone Heritage - 4 years

Franklin stove - All the growing up years


----------



## Streblerm (Feb 20, 2011)

VC Defiant "smoke dragon"


----------



## duane9835 (Feb 20, 2011)

Vangellis said:


> Mid 1980's Olix Air-Flo. Wood / coal combo. Made in the lower Fingerlakes region of New York. I read they got out of the business in the early 1990's when the EPA upped regulations. Any others with an Olix on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I really like that stove!!!


----------



## flashy (Feb 20, 2011)

Central boiler 6048 since '06.


----------



## shelbythedog (Feb 20, 2011)

These have been posted here before:











The Quad had no problem keeping the house around 75 degrees when we had overnight lows below zero. Also, I grew up with a '85 Woodchuck Add-on in the basement that my parents still use today.


----------



## weimedog (Feb 20, 2011)

A National Boiler Works stove plumbed into my base board hot water heating system. Use "Thermo Control" controls to keep things more or less consistent. It keeps things pretty toasty if I keep it full. Combination of radiant & convection AND with the base board, the upstairs stays pretty warm as well. Haven't bought oil in two years...and we have some pretty nasty winters here in CNY...in the lake effect area of the state!

Keeping it full justifies the saw habit and hobby..certainly the saws get a work out when keeping this thing full 8 months of the year is added to the fence clearing, trail maintenance, maintaining the 100 acres of timber is all added up.


----------



## sunfish (Feb 20, 2011)

Not My house, Jotul pic. Love this stove! 3 winters so far, we're burning about 
half the wood as used to and plenty of heat.


----------



## artbaldoni (Feb 20, 2011)

Nature's Comfot NCB-175. 2850 sq'. Hot water baseboard. First fire 01 Jan, 2011. Haven't used a drop of oil since!
Glennwood 950 wood boiler before that.


----------



## chadjacobs (Feb 20, 2011)

Wood Doctor 8000 owb


----------



## Vangellis (Feb 20, 2011)

duane9835 said:


> I really like that stove!!!


 
Thanks Duane.
I'm actually burning coal in it for over the past month now. I wasn't going to make it through the winter with the wood I had, so I went back to coal which I haven't burned in about 7 years. Nice heat and the dust hasn't been too bad.

It nice to have options.




Kevin


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Feb 20, 2011)

Jotul Oslo - lovin' it!


----------



## sunfish (Feb 20, 2011)

Wife'nHubby said:


> Jotul Oslo - lovin' it!


 
Very Nice lookin stove and set-up.


----------



## CTYank (Feb 20, 2011)

Morso "Squirrel", smallest stove Morso makes, the one with a squirrel cast in relief on both sides. Firebox volume: .75 cu. ft. Wood cut to 8" long (no problem to buzz it with cheapie HF tablesaw.) Season #10 for it; this is season #5 with gas furnace "cold iron."

Might even use 2 cords this winter, depending on how you figure the 3/4 cord or more of red pine. Burned ~3 months straight until recent thaw.

Oftentimes top surface will be >800 F, and pipe at thimble surface ~200 F.


----------



## jimdad07 (Feb 20, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Not My house, Jotul pic. Love this stove! 3 winters so far, we're burning about
> half the wood as used to and plenty of heat.


 
I have never seen one of those Jotuls, does the stove vent out the back?


----------



## Iron Head (Feb 20, 2011)

Lopi Revere.
It's very efficient.


----------



## mhyme71 (Feb 21, 2011)

Central Boiler 5036 owb

She keeps us good and happy and lets me get out of the house for cuttin and such


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (Feb 21, 2011)

Scootermsp said:


> I burn my wood in a State with a Communist mentality and an overly oppressive taxation policy.


 
so which one of the 50 states...LOL


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (Feb 21, 2011)

old Johnson energy systenms J9900 add on furnace....$400 on CL. has worked flawlessly except i had to replace the blower motors halfway through the season. my own fault i should have replaced them before i installed the furnace. sometimes i am as sharp as a marble!!!


----------



## sunfish (Feb 21, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> I have never seen one of those Jotuls, does the stove vent out the back?


The flue can vent out the back, top, or side. I have mine venting out the top. This is one of the oldest Jotul designs, that they brought back a few years ago. Very good stove!!!


----------



## promac850 (Feb 21, 2011)

I burn the firewood and box elder beetles in a Lopi Answer stove. Yes, box elder beetles... they somehow keep finding a way into my house... so I just throw them into the Lopi whenever I see one. I'll take a kleenex and trap one in it, and throw the whole deal into the flames. Sick of those stupid bugs. 

Lopi makes me feel better about having to put up with them, though.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Feb 21, 2011)

1980 earth stove insert.... just three - four cords a year average.....nice stove efficient, but not made anymore..


----------



## jimdad07 (Feb 21, 2011)

promac610 said:


> I burn the firewood and box elder beetles in a Lopi Answer stove. Yes, box elder beetles... they somehow keep finding a way into my house... so I just throw them into the Lopi whenever I see one. I'll take a kleenex and trap one in it, and throw the whole deal into the flames. Sick of those stupid bugs.
> 
> Lopi makes me feel better about having to put up with them, though.


 
I have a Lopi myself, great stove, it's 20 years old. My uncle that raised me and I put it in the house I grew up in when I was nine when it was brand new. He gave it to me a few years back when I built my house. I heat with strait wood and that stove gets the job done.


----------

